# Netspend for uber



## Matt grunk (Dec 7, 2016)

Can I use my netspend pre-paid debit card for an uber ride?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Matt grunk said:


> Can I use my netspend pre-paid debit card for an uber ride?


Are there parenthesis around your balance? If not then you are good to go. Uber drivers take cash!!!


----------

